# 3 mile bridge pass?



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

does anyone know how much a year pass is for the bridge and where do i goto get it???


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry nobody has replied. I just checked it is 75$ a year for a vehicle and driver 50$ for walk-on no vehicle.
1651 E Nine Mile Road
Escambia parks & rec


----------

